# Günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in NL



## Mohrchen (23. September 2002)

Hallo Hollandinsaider, 
kennt Ihr günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für eine Wochenendreise an die Nordsee oder das Ijsellmeer? 
Für Eure Anworten jetzt schon vielen Dank!
 :g  Mohrchen


----------



## Anderson (23. September 2002)

Sieh mal unter www.bergenaanzee.com nach.War dort schon paarmal .Ein toller im Herbst nicht so überlaufener Ort direkt am Meer in der Nähe von Egmond aan Zee und Bergen.


Grüsse Anderson


----------

